# changing slides



## ramprat (Aug 7, 2001)

I'm new to snowmobiling this year. I bought a '77 yamaha 440.
I rode it for alittle while and a friend told me to change the slides and said he would help. When we went to change them I had already gone thru on the front. I didn't do any damage to the track, but we couldn't get the old slides out. I called the local shop and he said I would basically have to chip them out piece by piece. I haven't had time to do this yet and I was wondering if you guys had any ideas or tricks to help (other than changing the slides sooner)
Thanks


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

What "model" of "77 Yamaha" do you have? (AE: Enticer, Exciter, SRX, ect.)

Some of them you can take the screw out of the front and tap the slide backwards, feeding it thru the lug hole in the track. 

One guy told me of a way that sounds good but havent tried yet;
He uses his "Roto Zip", ties the machine up, takes the belt of the clutch, adjust the depth of the rotor zip to cut (as he rolls the track) just enough thru the old slide to "split it" in half. The same method could be used with a sharp razer or "hot" knife. Then slide the new ones thru the lug hole, and use lots of lube! I use dish soap and/or WD40. Be careful not to force it and "cut" the new slide on/off the rails.

Other than that the only way we've done them is to take the suspension out.

Good Luck!


----------



## ramprat (Aug 7, 2001)

I ended up taking out the suspension. It didn't go to bad, had alittle bit of trouble getting everything back togather. Hopefully I won't have to do it again. I found out why the front wore out so much faster, it's missing a set of idler wheels. The brackets are there though. I'm checking around for prices on them now. Thanks for the idea though. I have an exciter and some people I know have an enticer them from right around the same year, does anyone know if some of the parts are interchangable.
Thanks


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Your right, taking out the suspension is a lot easier than putting it back in! A hint for doing that way, should you have to (if riding the ice a lot w/o a lot of snow you will!) change the slides again remember to back the track adjusters all the way out so the rear wheels are all the way forward.

The front wheels you mentioned are an "extra", Yamaha never put them on at the factory. Yamaha's have a bad rep for doing just what your is doing, wearing faster on that bend in the front. The wheels will help, and the wheels are the same as the other "little" ones. The only issue is finding the correct hardware set up for that year and model. That part of the slide rail frame is not that strong, if you hit something hard or a lot it will break that ear off the rail.

You never mentioned what model of Yamaha you have?

Good Luck!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry, Should have read all your reply. Exciter and Enticer are not the same but Yamaha did do something right, they used a lot of interchangable components back then! Some of the springs, wheels and adjusters are the same, the rails and shocks are not. 

Heres an idea if your really up for a challange and a little modifing; I know those sleds dont have much rear suspension travel, I saw a guy last year that had an 1980 SRX and an 1979 Exciter, he had put the rear suspensions out of a early model (84-98) Phazer under both of them! He let me ride the SRX, I was impressed. It rode a hundred times better!


----------

